# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 05/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tuần này, Didau giới thiệu đến các bạn tour du lịch khởi hành trong tháng 5. Tour nội địa với điểm đến là Đà Lạt, Vịnh Hạ Long. Quốc tế có tour đến với xứ sở Kim Chi tham quan cung điện hoàng gia Kyong-bok, đảo Jeju, và chương trình tour khuyến mãi bay thẳng đến Úc, 7 ngày 6 đêm. Đảo Jeju - Hàn Quốc


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 3.648.000VNĐ/ 1 khách (Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 10 khách trở lên)Phương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 09/05, 22/08

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Phí cáp treo, xe Jeep, cồng chiên

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Carnival

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Hạ Long - Tuần Châu*

Thời gian: 2 ngày - 1 đêmGiá tour: 1.600.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng ô tôKhởi hành: hàng ngày

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch và tàu than quan Vịnh

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT và các chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Vina Tour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Melbourne - Ballarat - Dandenong - Canberra - Sydney - Blue Mountain*

Thời gian: 7 ngày 6 đêmGiá tour: 56.980.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 28/05/2012

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, visa tái nhập Việt Nam, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch TST

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Pusan - Đảo Jeju - Seoul - Everland - Nami*

Thời gian: 7 ngày 6 đêmGiá tour: 23.950.000 VNĐ/ 1 khách (Áp dụng đoàn 15 khách trở lên)Phương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 14/05/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnThuế sân bay, an ninh hàng không và phụ phí nhiên liệuChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan theo chương trìnhVisa Hàn Quốc và bảo hiểm du lịch

* Giá tour không bao gồm: hộ chiếu, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty Hà Nội Tourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

